# Ddtran46's Do!aqua Mini M



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice scape, UG growth faster to dry start.Do you think dry start ?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey I have a question regarding UG. I just read that shrimp and UG don't go together. Any one heard this before? I know that UG is carnivorous but the bladders are only under the substrate. People say that you can have shrimp but you will hardly ever have fry. 

Any thoughts?

Very nice setup by the way!!!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I might do a dry start method whenever my UG is filled in my 2.5


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

yet another good start tran! let us know how that soil work out for you..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, *zerojoe0917*.

Just came back with a new stand:


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice setup this has real nice potential. I really like the stand and the light.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome tank, where'd you get the stand?



jmowbray said:


> Hey I have a question regarding UG. I just read that shrimp and UG don't go together. Any one heard this before? I know that UG is carnivorous but the bladders are only under the substrate. People say that you can have shrimp but you will hardly ever have fry.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Very nice setup by the way!!!


That's a silly myth, UG is completely harmless to shrimp. I've only ever seen it grow bladders when floating freely around a tank, and even then, they're only big enough to catch microscopic organisms.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dollface said:


> That's a silly myth, UG is completely harmless to shrimp. I've only ever seen it grow bladders when floating freely around a tank, and even then, they're only big enough to catch microscopic organisms.


Thanks for answering his question *Dollface*. I was thinking about adding some crs to this tank but was worried for a minute.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Awesome tank, where'd you get the stand?


Oops didnt read this..I got it at target for 40 bucks. It's a cheap, pretty sturdy and really nice looking stand.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> Thanks for answering his question *Dollface*. I was thinking about adding some crs to this tank but was worried for a minute.


It's always funny when I get that question from people (after "how do I plant it?" and "how do I grow it?") and I'm just like ... No. 

Any plans for the space behind the tank or are you just keeping it forward for the looks?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dollface said:


> It's always funny when I get that question from people (after "how do I plant it?" and "how do I grow it?") and I'm just like ... No.
> 
> Any plans for the space behind the tank or are you just keeping it forward for the looks?


I will be placing my toms rapid mini canister filter behind the tank. The filter will be showing but owell.. it doesn't really bother me that much anyways.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> I will be placing my toms rapid mini canister filter behind the tank. The filter will be showing but owell.. it doesn't really bother me that much anyways.


I did the same thing with my 5 gallon, I had the stand built with some extra space to fit a zoomed behind there. If it's too much of a problem you could always stick some white paper behind it. It never bothered me much but I always had DW scapes.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dollface said:


> I did the same thing with my 5 gallon, I had the stand built with some extra space to fit a zoomed behind there. If it's too much of a problem you could always stick some white paper behind it. It never bothered me much but I always had DW scapes.


I was thinking about making this a manzanita scape but my peice of wood is tooo big for it lol. After buying your UG, I knew I have to have an iwagumi scape. lol. Yeah..I need to get a white background in the near future.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Just put a black or white background to hide the filter.
Your layout looks strong I would not touch a thing. Also a little E. tenellus micro red would brake up the uniform look of UG and HC. I have the fluval strarum from my ebi and I really like the black color of the substrate, just have not tried it out yet. Looking forward to seeing this journal.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Just put a black or white background to hide the filter.
> Your layout looks strong I would not touch a thing. Also a little E. tenellus micro red would brake up the uniform look of UG and HC. I have the fluval strarum from my ebi and I really like the black color of the substrate, just have not tried it out yet. Looking forward to seeing this journal.


Thanks, I kinda like the current scape too. The only plants I would like to have in this tank is UG, something kinda simple. I thought the flubal substrate would be brown like aquasoil but I was wrong.

I am not really fond of black backgrounds anymore, but I might try to hide the filter somehow. Either that or buy an eheim...maybe..


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice start!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Just hide the filter with a solid white background. Your correct for such a small tank one type of plant will look the best. Many people make the mistake of cramming 10 different types plants in a 5 gallon. Just looks cluttered. A 5 gallon looks best with 3 types of plants maybe a max of 5 types. but that pushing it.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Just hide the filter with a solid white background. Your correct for such a small tank one type of plant will look the best. Many people make the mistake of cramming 10 different types plants in a 5 gallon. Just looks cluttered. A 5 gallon looks best with 3 types of plants maybe a max of 5 types. but that pushing it.


Do you know what material I can use as a background that wont get soaked up by water? 

My Mini S had 6 different type of plants. lol


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Home depot sells white frost tint film. some Scape members have been using that. i use white styroboard for backgrounds. The kind you use for school projrcts. I usually find it at 99 cents stores or Target. It comes in white , grey , and black.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Home depot sells white frost tint film. some Scape members have been using that. i use white styroboard for backgrounds. The kind you use for school projrcts. I usually find it at 99 cents stores or Target. It comes in white , grey , and black.


Ohh cool, Ill give styroboard a try. Is the white frost tint removable?


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Ohh cool, Ill give styroboard a try. Is the white frost tint removable?


I just applied some of the window frosting film to my Mini-S the other day. It says it's removable, and I'd believe it. You just spray it with the "special spray" and press out the bubbles with a squeegee, then let it dry. It looks pretty darn good, if you ask me. I've used the foamboard as well, but the film is better looking. The film is like $20 for a 4'x6' sheet at Home Depot. I'm going to use it on my 90 as well, and I'll still have plenty for my Do!Aqua 10G, and my Mr. Aqua cube.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

theblondskeleton said:


> I just applied some of the window frosting film to my Mini-S the other day. It says it's removable, and I'd believe it. You just spray it with the "special spray" and press out the bubbles with a squeegee, then let it dry. It looks pretty darn good, if you ask me. I've used the foamboard as well, but the film is better looking. The film is like $20 for a 4'x6' sheet at Home Depot. I'm going to use it on my 90 as well, and I'll still have plenty for my Do!Aqua 10G, and my Mr. Aqua cube.


Thanks for the info. Does it come with the spray and stuffs? Does homedepot sell a smaller portion of the film?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the tank with the film on?


----------



## AquaSpoon (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd love to see a picture of the tank with the film on as well!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy shot. But it looks pretty darn clean


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow thats pretty nice...I might do this as well.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Thanks for the info. Does it come with the spray and stuffs? Does homedepot sell a smaller portion of the film?


The spray is separate, but you can pick it up with an application kit for about $9. They have the film in smaller portions under a different brand, but it's way more expensive. It seems a bit of a rip-off, so I'd maybe consider going in on it with someone if you don't plan on using it all.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah..I might ask my bro to split it with me. I think he'll like a white background on the Mini S i gave him.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys I did the same thing but with limo tint on a 20 gallon. I'm assuming this stuff is the same deal as window tint, and you can make your own spray by mixing a capful of dish soap into warm water. Also at wal-mart they have a window tint application kit with a squeegee and spray and a razor for about 9 bucks, you can use that to apply this film I would imagine. 
I like the idea alot; the black looks good on my 20 gallon but a light frosting will probably be perfect for an iwagumi style tank.


----------



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

we waiting your planting, curiously


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry but I am waiting for my UG to be filled in this tank before I will start planting in my Mini M:









I am guessing it will take about 2+ weeks till I start planthing.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got tired of waiting for my emersed tank, so I planted some in my Mini M:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you guys think 2x65 watt is overkill for an emersed tank?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

2x65 watt of what type? most likely-yes. Raise that light up.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> 2x65 watt of what type? most likely-yes. Raise that light up.


Power compact. I dont feel like drilling so I guess ill just take out one bulb...


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Week 3 I think:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Doing well, keep up the good work.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Agreed. Good growth there.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks. 
It might be another 2 months till I fill it up..:icon_frow


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Being a impatient person, I filled up my tank about 5 minutes ago. 
I will be cranking up the co2 so hopefully it will prevent some melting. I won't have any livestock for maybe a month, then I will add some shrimps.
I will take some pics soon.

Oh yeah, I also have some BGA from growing the UG emersed.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

cool, let us know how it goes growth and melting wise.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> cool, let us know how it goes growth and melting wise.


Will do:icon_bigg

Here are the pics:

















And here is a pic of the algae:


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Great progress


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

A Nerite should eat that algae/diatom stuff up quickly enough.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will try to get a nerite this week from jojo's(I think they only carry zebra nerites). For now I placed 1 ramshorn snail just to see if it will help a little.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Is the algae on the glass or substrate?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Is the algae on the glass or substrate?


Its on the substrate and some on the plants.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah. Hair algae? Nerites don't like hair algae.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Ah. Hair algae? Nerites don't like hair algae.


No, I think its blue green algae. Will nerites take care of that? If not, I read that maracyn will do the trick.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> No, I think its blue green algae. Will nerites take care of that? If not, I read that maracyn will do the trick.


Don't know.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

There is still some Blue Green Algae after about 5 days of using Maracyn. At least it isn't as bad as the first day I filled it. I got some nerites and 2 otos to help with the diatoms and Bga

























So far there hasn't been any melting but it may still be too early to tell. 
Here is a pic of some happy plants:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nerites enjoy cleaning rocks.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Hows the growth and algae doing?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the bga is gone but there is diatoms everywhere: rocks, plants, diffuser.:icon_frow 
There is some new growth but not a lot. 

I will take some new pics whenever I feel it is worthy..


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool, sounds like you are in the transitioning stage.


----------



## tab51 (Jan 17, 2011)

i really like the stand you picked out for your tank, i know earlier in the thread you said you got it at target. did you find it on the target website or in-store? i have everything but a stand and i dont feel like paying $300+ for one.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I picked it up at the actual store for about 40 bucks.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Bought a new p&s camera and just took some pictures of my tank. The pictures aren't that great, though.
Enjoy:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got an emersed UG tank for sale if anyone is interested. It includes a 2.5 gallon tank, aquasoil, desk lamp w/13 watt daylight bulb and all of that UG in the picture.

















I'm asking $35 bucks local pickup. I think that's a fair price.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I will take it for $5. 

Oh, and your Mini M is coming in very nicely. Was the Nerite any help with the algae/diatoms?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL

Umm I think it helped clean the rocks and glass. I did spot treatments on the ug to get rid of some of the algae.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang, thats a great deal. why are you getting rid of it?

You should put some amano shrimp in your mini m. They would help with that algae. Your mini m has a lot of potential. It looks good. Gunna look awesome when the ug fills in completely. What are you doing for ferts and co2?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> Dang, thats a great deal. why are you getting rid of it?
> 
> You should put some amano shrimp in your mini m. They would help with that algae. Your mini m has a lot of potential. It looks good. Gunna look awesome when the ug fills in completely. What are you doing for ferts?


I just want some space in my room for some ikea furniture I am planning to get. 

I was thinking about getting amanos but every time I buy some, they tend to jump out.:icon_frow

As for ferts, I am not dosing ferts. I am only dosing metricide for now until the algae goes away. I read that you don't need to dose fertilizers for ug but I may have read it wrong.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are nice pics for a p/s by the way.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

demonr6 said:


> Those are nice pics for a p/s by the way.


Thanks:icon_smil


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Is that all hair algae mixed in there?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it is. I saw his post in the algae forum. How is that going? Don't give up, your tank looks awesome. What are you doing to fix the algae? I would crank that co2. The UG is filling in nice now.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah...thats hair algae in the UG.

So far I haven't really done anything since it was finals week. Since summer break has started, I have all the time to maintain this tank. 

I will try to do a waterchange daily this week to see if it makes a difference and crank up the co2 more.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

If everything fails..Hc it is then.:frown:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Hows it going?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

wow this tank looks good!


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

If I may, you might want to raise the light up a little higher. That might reduce the amount of algae.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just did a quick trim and here are some pics I just took:

























There are still some algae, but not alot.


----------



## Gig'em (Apr 8, 2010)

That's an awesome tank! I love the thick carpet


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

whatever you are doing its working. What did you do to fix the algae?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> whatever you are doing its working. What did you do to fix the algae?


I didn't get rid of all the algae:icon_redf I just use a tube and suck out as much as I can.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

well it looks much better.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

get like 4 or 5 amanos, they'll clean that and keep it away. they work wonders.:hihi:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was thinking about getting some amanos but they always jump out:icon_sad:

I think I am going to switch over to HC in a few days but might keep the same hardscape.

Edit: Just bought the pot of Hc from petsmart and will be tearing up this tank tomorrow.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang petsmart sells hc now? crazy. The tank looks good. I'm interested to see how the HC looks. 

Those rocks would looks cool with some green algae on them. You should take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, my local petsmart sells hc time to time. They sell it for about 5 bucks a pot, which is way cheaper then my lfs.

I'll take some last pictures of this tank with the ug and some pictures after planting the hc.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are the new pictures.


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

that UG growth was great, ive never managed to grow it when I try it 

HC will be filled in no time and will make a great carpet in there


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Got a new diffuser:









I also got 3 scarlet badis(I hope a 5.5 gallon is not too small for them):


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice badis. I hope they do ok. I was going to do the same thing, but I was going to only do one badis. Is the other one a male also?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> Nice badis. I hope they do ok. I was going to do the same thing, but I was going to only do one badis. Is the other one a male also?


I think I bought all males..I don't really know the difference between the males and females. I went to my lfs and saw them for only 2.99 a pop so I just picked the most colorful ones.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Female Badis are very rare. They are super pale and hard to find. You probably have 3 males. They are fairly territorial. I really like the fish.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Edit: Make that 2 dario darios..

One of it jumped out of the tank while I was out  These fish were no guarantee too, so I can't exchange it..


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I hate when that happens.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

very beautiful fish.. they are hard to find here.. almost impossible..
why did you change the diffuser?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

merlin21 said:


> very beautiful fish.. they are hard to find here.. almost impossible..
> why did you change the diffuser?


Yeah they were very beautiful fish, I just wished they never jumped out on me..

My old glass diffuser wasn't really producing tiny co2 bubbles anymore so I just bought something cheap for now. I'm really surprised on my new diffuser, it produces a lot more fine bubbles compared to my old ebay glass diffuser. I recommend it to anyone who is looking for a cheap co2 diffuser.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

They all jumped out?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> They all jumped out?


Yeah..I'm thinking about getting a glass lid and the darios darios again.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Nice tank! those fluval ones do work pretty well, i found them to be cheapest at aquaworkz in sacramento. Are you using any substrate fertilizer or is the soil an all in one?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Greedy said:


> Nice tank! those fluval ones do work pretty well, i found them to be cheapest at aquaworkz in sacramento. Are you using any substrate fertilizer or is the soil an all in one?


Thanks! 
How much is it at aquaworkz? Exotics sells fluval stuffs cheaper than Jojos. I am just using the fluval stratum substrate.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

it was funny because I went to aquaworkz, then exotic, then jojos and the price went up by a dollar as i went, so aquaworkz has it for a buck cheaper then exotic. Im going over to exotic right now, ima get some shrimp vacation feeders, check out the stratum, and continue the search for my flag fish.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the tank:


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Dude, that's like three different foreground plants...with the same scape!!! It's like you're going do all three, take pictures, and then ask which one's the keeper...and then sike everyone and do hairgrass next. 

-btw too bad about your darios. I was dumb and picked out a pair by accident, and then traded my female (non-colorful one) with a more colorful one a week later back to the lfs. Of course one harassed the other to the point of death by stress. $3 is a good deal though. I bought mine for $17.99 each on sale about two years ago when they were not as established yet in the tanks.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

shoteh said:


> Dude, that's like three different foreground plants...with the same scape!!! It's like you're going do all three, take pictures, and then ask which one's the keeper...and then sike everyone and do hairgrass next.
> 
> -btw too bad about your darios. I was dumb and picked out a pair by accident, and then traded my female (non-colorful one) with a more colorful one a week later back to the lfs. Of course one harassed the other to the point of death by stress. $3 is a good deal though. I bought mine for $17.99 each on sale about two years ago when they were not as established yet in the tanks.


Hairgrass huh? Hmm...you are giving me a new idea..

Yeah, 3 bucks is a great deal. I just hope they didn't raise up the price.


----------

